# Making Our Move, Big Trout Bonus



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

The first split of duck season is history and it was a bunch of fun with guests from all over the State and half the Nation. There were lots of challenges due to all of the water on the ground from non stop rainfall that started early in September and just wouldn't seem to quit. That had the birds spread out and in some cases piled up on flood waters on private land that we couldn't access. That's a tough pill to swallow but extra effort kept us on legit shooting. Better than normal cold fronts that lingered for days on days with gusty North winds made it a little easier keeping the barrels warm.

*Big Trout*

Gusty North winds are also good for some big San Antonio Bay Trout as Capt. Chris Cady reported some really nice fishing working mud/grass near area shorelines. Slow suspending baits like Corky Fat Boys did the trick. Redfish concentrations have been staying pretty predictable pushing up in the shallower mud/grass lakes on higher tides and then falling out to shorelines and bayous when the water drops out.






*Texas Kayak Safari*

We've got an insertion going in tomorrow which I'm happy to be accompanying. The weather is shaping up nicely and it looks like a bunch of fun ahead. We specialize in Kayak Pack Trips to remote wilderness venues with great guided fishing trips and adventures. Check us out at www.texaskayaksafari.com






*Castaway Classic Tournaments*

A charity fundraiser "on the bayou" including The Castaway Classic Redfish Tournament, BBQ Cookoff, Horseshoe & Washer Tourney's! Join us for a late Winter celebration of friends, family, good times, great food, and our majestic fishery!

The Event starts on Friday the 15th as Pit Crews fire up while Redfish Tournament participants enjoy The Captain's Bash and Calcutta starting at 5:30 PM.

Saturday will be a Spring celebration for the whole family with great food and games along with a Horseshoe & Washer Tournament on the bayou!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. *www.coastalwaterfowl.com*

*Kayak Fishing & Touring Pack Trips*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! www.texaskayaksafari.com

*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! *www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it. *www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

